# 1967 Sears Skiff Project



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Guys - new member here on Wadmalaw Island, SC. I've been reading through this very cool site for a little while now and you folks have inspired me to get off my butt and put a sander in my hand.

I've been boat-less for a while now and living on a island, seems kinda ridiculous. So I've been toying with either building or rehabbing a small skiff for the creeks and marshes around here. I ran across this little 1967 Sears Skiff last week, really liked the hull shape and got it on a (crappy) trailer for $500. The inside is really basic, will basically be guttin it, starting fresh. Your input and ideas are appreciated.






















I'll do my best to keep posting as things progress. Will also try to get the photo posting thing worked out.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Use photobucket and copy/paste the img code after you upload.  And post the restoration in the bragging section.  That's where 99% of the boat porn is on this site.

Welcome to the site. You won't find a place with more helpful people.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to microskiff! Gin and Tonic please... ;D

Photobucket is an easy and popular way to post pictures on internet forums. 

Congrats on the new project!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I've never seen a Sears skiff like that, most of the Gamefishers I've seen were Whaler knock-offs.  I like that hull though!


----------



## bostick29412 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on photobucket - more shots here.. 
I'll move this over to the Bragging section once I get make a little progress. The title says it's a Sears boat, but there is no ID plate on the boat that I can find yet..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is good looking old hull. Whats the length and width?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Thanks for the advice on photobucket - more shots here..
> I'll move this over to the Bragging section once I get make a little progress. The title says it's a Sears boat, but there is no ID plate on the boat that I can find yet..



And you find it either, they didn't start with that type of info until 72' or sometime close around there. 

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the rebuild! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I will take a Captain and Coke please!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome and looking forward to the rebuild........ think i'll have me a vodka tonic with a lime twist please, thanks


----------

